# Poor quality plowing



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

These were photos were taken today at a elderly apt. complex a relative of mine lives in. I tried to get this account 2 yrs. ago but my bid was to high. So they end up with work like this. I notice this stuff everwhere I go, do you guys see it too?
Pic. 1. Entrance & Exit to underground parking. The pavement extends to the concrete wall to the left of the small door and to the concrete wall on the right of the big garage door.

Pic. 2 There is about 6-7' of unplowed pavement to the left side of the drive going down the hill into underground parking.

Pic. 3. There is a handicap parking stall under that pile of snow. The sign is straight ahead of it. Keep in mind, elderly housing. Wouldn't you want to keep all handicap stalls open??

Pic. 4. To the right of the truck is a parking stall. I understand some stalls get taken up with piles but this stall is never cleaned out, and to make matters worse, all they have to do is push it forward! In front of that truck is a huge open stacking area. Also this stall is directly behind the handicap stall, so all that snow could go there too.

Pic. 5. This photo shows the sidewalk to the left and the driveway apron to the right leading to the street. They have left 6-8' of the apron unplowed and it's similar on the other side. Very difficult for 2 cars to enter and exit at the same time, not to mention they are elderly drivers!!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Money talks, its like that everywhere in Upstate NY this year. I've lost parking space in my lots this year, but nobody wants to pay to have the snow moved. It really sucks when they don't want to pay, I'm sure people would look at my lots right now and say poor things too. When you run out of room and the owner doesn't want to fork out the cash to clean it up, it reflects poorly on the contractor. Not to mention, don't want to pay you to come when its less than the 2 inch trigger. So we get a half inch here and there, it gets driven on and I got it broken up but its not like my per push sites, that's for sure. Those were dry before the road was just wet.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1228750 said:


> Money talks, its like that everywhere in Upstate NY this year. I've lost parking space in my lots this year, but nobody wants to pay to have the snow moved. It really sucks when they don't want to pay, I'm sure people would look at my lots right now and say poor things too. When you run out of room and the owner doesn't want to fork out the cash to clean it up, it reflects poorly on the contractor. Not to mention, don't want to pay you to come when its less than the 2 inch trigger. So we get a half inch here and there, it gets driven on and I got it broken up but its not like my per push sites, that's for sure. Those were dry before the road was just wet.


It's not about losing parking spaces, we all deal with that. They have room to push the snow out of the way, they just choose not to. It would require better equipment ie...skidsteer, tractor, small loader, pull plow. These guys use a pickup with a front plow in a fairly tight space, so they can't get the snow where it should be stacked. With close to 20" or more in 2 days the ol front plow aint cuttin it.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Lazyness......Thats just Poor Quality Work....You get what you pay for.....Did you ask them if they are Happy with the Work....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Matson Snow;1228780 said:


> Lazyness......Thats just Poor Quality Work....You get what you pay for.....Did you ask them if they are Happy with the Work....


No, I have not talked to the property manager since I bid it. It's really out of the way for me, so I'm not pursuing it at the moment. I know some of the tenants aren't thrilled, but their opinions don't always matter.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

WIPensFan;1228794 said:


> No, I have not talked to the property manager since I bid it. It's really out of the way for me, so I'm not pursuing it at the moment. I know some of the tenants aren't thrilled, but their opinions don't always matter.


I would talk to them soon or soon after the season......Its up to the Customer to set the Bar...If they are willing to accept this type of work....Shame on them.....They are paying for a service....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Matson Snow;1228804 said:


> I would talk to them soon or soon after the season......Its up to the Customer to set the Bar...If they are willing to accept this type of work....Shame on them.....They are paying for a service....


I'm with you on talking to them soon, but I would have a hard time fitting it in my route right now. Maybe they have complained to the company about the service, IDK. It's been going on for a couple years and 2 different plowing services. There are so many people plowing these days it F's everything up for those of us who actually take some pride in our work.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

that looks like the kinda work guys around here do!


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

i look at it this way, if they want to pay cheap money they get a cheap job. its that simple.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

crap money = crap job. same with the apartment complex i'm in. friggin handicap spots are buried, etc... it's a joke. guys just out to make a buck, but don't have any sense about the business.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;1228634 said:


> These were photos were taken today at a elderly apt. complex a relative of mine lives in. I tried to get this account 2 yrs. ago but my bid was to high. So they end up with work like this. I notice this stuff everwhere I go, do you guys see it too?
> Pic. 1. Entrance & Exit to underground parking. The pavement extends to the concrete wall to the left of the small door and to the concrete wall on the right of the big garage door.
> 
> Pic. 2 There is about 6-7' of unplowed pavement to the left side of the drive going down the hill into underground parking.
> ...


Dang it Pen quit picking my work apart. I thought I did a nice job there.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cretebaby;1229030 said:


> Dang it Pen quit picking my work apart. I thought I did a nice job there.


Ahhh...I wasn't gonna say who it was! Now that the cat's outa the bag, you gotta step it up a notch Crete, otherwise.....YOUR FIRED!!


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

KMBertog;1228943 said:


> crap money = crap job. same with the apartment complex i'm in. friggin handicap spots are buried, etc... it's a joke. guys just out to make a buck, but don't have any sense about the business.


Wait you live in a place that you do not plow? Need to get on that so you don't have to payup the rent.

I don't know what the law is there, but in many states/towns/cities it is actually illegal to pile snow in handicap spaces. You can eliminate spots elsewhere.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

For me, that would be unacceptable and i'd never leave a property looking like that.

The piles of snow on the handicap spot/parking stall and the drive approach are what bother me the most, plus the access door for the underground parking has a crap job done on it.

I can see a little snow left on the ramp to the garage door and even to the right, I wouldn't leave it like that, but it did snow a lot. 

Does the customer pay to have cleanup done after the fact or are they cheap? Sounds like the latter if they said your bid was too high. Snow removal is not cheap and if the customer wants it done right(this means possible cleanup the day after), then it's even more expensive. 

I'd be interested if you know who the current contractor is... I assume this is in Dane County? PM me if you know.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

fiveoboy01;1229270 said:


> For me, that would be unacceptable and i'd never leave a property looking like that.
> 
> The piles of snow on the handicap spot/parking stall and the drive approach are what bother me the most, plus the access door for the underground parking has a crap job done on it.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's dane county. I do not know the name of the contractor, nor would I ever put that out there. Keep in mind this is 2 days after the storm is over. If it's not cleaned up by now, that's a problem in itself. That handicap stall has been a snow pile since the beginning of the season.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That's just typical rotten and dirty workmanship there. But hey, the good news is they saved money huh?

By the looks of those pics...especially that handicap spot...it's clear they have no idea what they're doing.

Shame on you crete!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

HOAs ussally go with the cheapest guy from my experience, they figure well all do the same work. This is what you see, anyone can do one or two quick passes & move on in a minute or 2, it might take 4 minutes a driv to do it right, times 80 drives thats why you price was more....they are getting what theyre paying for. 
Heres one I bid HOA, wanted it done by 6:30 am, large drives that T off, & walks (Long), my plan was 2 sidewalk guys, a bobcat, & P/U truck with plow (4 staff members total). I heard they werent happy with the guy that got (but not looking for bids) & its on my way home, so I drove through there a couple times. They had a 1/2 ton truck with a blower in back sitting next where a skid had been parked, one guy running the tracked skid & that was it I assume he had to do the walks once the plowing was done. I was in there once @ 7: 30 & once about 9, he was about half done with the plowing both times, walks werent touched. No wonder they were less, Ill bet my bid (to spec) was 3x his bid. Hes doing it to the budget there willing to spend, not wrong, just a different way of looking at it IMO. BUT what happens when we get a extended snow event & he cant keep up ?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope they were coming back to clean that up with a skid. Do they seriously leave it like that?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1229610 said:


> I hope they were coming back to clean that up with a skid. Do they seriously leave it like that?


I'll go take some pics on Mon. to see if they did any cleanup. Based on their track record over there they are done. Maybe the people will complain and they will have to do something, but they haven't in previous plowings. Like I mentioned before, all those things I listed could have and should have been done the first time.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I just posted this about handicap spots, didnt want to impose on your thread with it take a look.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1229732#post1229732


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, so it's two days after the storm, I missed that part at first. There's alot of clean up that could've been done post storm. I blew through some stuff this week during the 2 storms but afterward came back and did some serious cleanup. I don't have a skid steer or anything like that, I can do alot with a shovel, a snowblower and my truck. Sometimes you need a machine but this lot doesn't look like its that bad yet. It doesn't look like he stacks the snow, just pushes.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

you get what you pay for...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;1229030 said:


> Dang it Pen quit picking my work apart. I thought I did a nice job there.


I suppose you pushed most the snow across the street too, because there doesn't seem to be very big piles considering the snow we've gotten...................


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

jomama45;1230421 said:


> I suppose you pushed most the snow across the street too, because there doesn't seem to be very big piles considering the snow we've gotten...................


Probably got paid with pizzas too


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;1229282 said:


> That handicap stall has been a snow pile since the beginning of the season.


Nobody parks there anyway.



TCLA;1229404 said:


> Shame on you crete!


I will try to do better next time.



jomama45;1230421 said:


> I suppose you pushed most the snow across the street too, because there doesn't seem to be very big piles considering the snow we've gotten...................


Where else would you put them?



toby4492;1230514 said:


> Probably got paid with pizzas too


I prefer popcorn.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmm...I have money in the bank right now, so next storm I'm gonna plow for peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, because now I'm hungry.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

WIPensFan;1229282 said:


> Yes, it's dane county. I do not know the name of the contractor, nor would I ever put that out there. Keep in mind this is 2 days after the storm is over. If it's not cleaned up by now, that's a problem in itself. That handicap stall has been a snow pile since the beginning of the season.


Fair enough and I agree, It's likely not even legal to block a handicap spot like that with a pile of snow.

The only thing I'd be curious about is if the contract stipulates any kind of cleanup... if the customer won't pay for cleanup, then the contractor should be taking a little extra time to get it scraped properly on the single visit.

The question becomes do you come back and move a few piles of snow to retain a good reputation(even if it costs you) or do you leave it? I'd do the former(though as I said I wouldn't leave it like that in the first place), but this contractor apparently doesn't care. I wonder if they even have a loader to move those piles.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Cedar Grounds;1229937 said:


> you get what you pay for...


Yeap! this is all that needs to be said!

At least they did not push the snow into the doorway, like I hve seen some do around here...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

We just had to plow today so I would assume that place was done as well. Maybe they spruced it up a little. I'll check it tomorrow. Won't know if they came back to fix problem areas or just re did the whole place better with a lighter snowfall.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1230779 said:


> hmmm...I have money in the bank right now, so next storm I'm gonna plow for peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, because now I'm hungry.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Pics taken at 12:45pm today. As I stated before we had another inch of snow Sunday. Looks like they just salted, but temps here are only in the teens and are going to be in the single digits for the next few days so whatever isn't melted in these photos is going to stay for a while. I'll have to break this into a few posts because I took a lot of pics.
Pic 1. Why place markers if you don't plow to them?
Pic 2. The two outer concrete slabs should be the same size as the center one if the drive is as wide as it should be.
Pic 3. 2/3 of that walk is theirs, think they forgot to salt it. Seems like to much snow for just salting to me, that's why we did all our accounts yesterday.
Pic 4. Handicap stall, still a pile.
Pic 5. Handicap ramp for crosswalk. The grocery store is directly across the street. Many of the residents use that store to walk and get groceries.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Continued...
Pic6. Hidden parking stall.
Pic 7. Hidden parking stall the salt didn't take care of.
Pic 8. Hidden parking stall 3 there are a couple more I didn't take a picture of.
Pic 9. should have shoveled or blown the walks yesterday.
Pic 10. Underground parking doors still look the same.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Continued...
Pic 11. Final pic showing massive stacking and storage area if they would bring a machine to move some snow with. The whole area to the next building is a grass field. In about an Hr. they could open all parking spaces and relocate snow piles so the next push is easier.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What I don't understand is why are you all up in this guys azz with his work? You already said you placed a bid and it was "to high". Did it ever occur to you that they don't want to pay a lot and the guy plowing it is getting next to nothing and the customer knows they are doing a lot of work for the little money? Sounds like you're still mad because you didn't get the job. Yeah yeah you already said you didn't want to go after it that it's out of your route. You're on the border line of obsessed here. Get a grip and worry about the work YOU have and not what others are doing.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

greg , he's probably just talking about ethics,plain and simple, i plow for a guy and it's me doing the work, so it reflects on me, i have been told oh we don't get that close, well thats too bad i am the one doing it. i do it the way i would expect it to be done, 

so to me if your willing to lower your standard because your not being paid it basically makes you a hack, you put the amount on it, so that means thats the price you charge, that doesn't mean i will only do 1/2 assed work. in the end it will reflect on you as to the quality of your work.

maybe i am the only one left that will lose money to make it right,i always have work when i want it so to me i would rather be known as the guy who does good work no matter what instead of he's a huge hack that will do 1/2 assed work. take some pride in your work and you will see it different.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1232708 said:


> What I don't understand is why are you all up in this guys azz with his work?


He is just busting my balls.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

WIPEN, You need a hobby. Why don't you go weigh your front axle again so we can finish your math lesson. :laughing:


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel the same way you do about MY work. He's posting pics of OTHER guys work. Big difference. Quality comes first with me. It would be hard for me to take a job on knowing they didn't want it perfect. I couldn't leave a place looking like that if I was only getting paid peanuts for doing it. Then again, I wouldn't go around taking pics of places that I don't plow either just because the other contractor didn't do a good job.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i hear ya greg


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;1232749 said:


> He is just busting my balls.


Is your locomotive-mounted-surplus-jet-engine-mounted-ice-melter on the fritz again??????

I know you typically do better work than this............


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;1232787 said:


> Is your locomotive-mounted-surplus-jet-engine-mounted-ice-melter on the fritz again??????
> 
> I know you typically do better work than this............


:realmad::laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1232708 said:


> What I don't understand is why are you all up in this guys azz with his work? You already said you placed a bid and it was "to high". Did it ever occur to you that they don't want to pay a lot and the guy plowing it is getting next to nothing and the customer knows they are doing a lot of work for the little money? Sounds like you're still mad because you didn't get the job. Yeah yeah you already said you didn't want to go after it that it's out of your route. You're on the border line of obsessed here. Get a grip and worry about the work YOU have and not what others are doing.





ALC-GregH;1232755 said:


> I feel the same way you do about MY work. He's posting pics of OTHER guys work. Big difference. Quality comes first with me. It would be hard for me to take a job on knowing they didn't want it perfect. I couldn't leave a place looking like that if I was only getting paid peanuts for doing it. Then again, I wouldn't go around taking pics of places that I don't plow either just because the other contractor didn't do a good job.


The reason I posted more pics is that guys were asking if they would come clean-up or come back later and fix the issues. I wanted to prove I didn't jump on these guys to soon, and didn't give them ample opportunity to come back and do what's right. I think I proved my point. No names were mentioned or locations given. 
See, there are so many hacks doing this kind of work nowadays, and I'm sure many of them post on here and try to act like they are the consummate professionals. The fact is, they're cranking out this kind of work at low rates and affecting my ability to charge a decent rate. The reason my rate is higher is, I take the extra time required to do the job right. 
Plus, talking about Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge vs Toyota and everyone posting the same YouTube videos day after day gets pretty old. I thought we could discuss quality of work expected at a elderly apt. complex. You know, COMMERCIAL SNOW REMOVAL! Maybe some of the upstarts can learn a thing or two about what is expected of them when they offer their services for hire.( ALC-GregH )
If you don't like my thread choice then don't read it! BTW, why don't you take that quad you plow with and stick it where the sun don't shine you fricken hack piece of #%@!^


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cretebaby;1232751 said:


> WIPEN, You need a hobby. Why don't you go weigh your front axle again so we can finish your math lesson. :laughing:


Pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

You know, I read that first paragraph WiPens and thought you turned a new leaf.

Then I got to the last sentence and was reassured you hadn't.........Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

If I were in the Penguin's shoes and I was told my bid was too high, and I saw that the guy they hired was doing a ****** job, I'd be pissed too and point out everything he was doing wrong. 

It's one thing to see someone doing a **** job at some random property, it's entirely different when your bid is rejected for that of someone who's work looks like crap. It becomes personal... I have dealt with it numerous times during the cutting months.... And it chaps my ass. 

Then again, I take pride in my work and strive to satisfy every customer(as well as myself). Whoever does this obviously doesn't take any pride in their work and hasn't set any standards for themselves.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

fiveoboy01;1233047 said:


> If I were in the Penguin's shoes and I was told my bid was too high, and I saw that the guy they hired was doing a ****** job, I'd be pissed too and point out everything he was doing wrong.
> 
> It's one thing to see someone doing a **** job at some random property, it's entirely different when your bid is rejected for that of someone who's work looks like crap. It becomes personal... I have dealt with it numerous times during the cutting months.... And it chaps my ass.
> 
> Then again, I take pride in my work and strive to satisfy every customer(as well as myself). Whoever does this obviously doesn't take any pride in their work and hasn't set any standards for themselves.


Why take it personal, the contractor was obviously chosen on price and price alone.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

I realize it probably doesn't make any sense. Still pisses me off. 

On the other hand, I don't mind losing out to someone who does quality work.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

fiveoboy01;1233056 said:


> On the other hand, I don't mind losing out to someone who does quality work.


Ok, now if that guy does quality work but is the biggest lowballer, how would that make you feel? See thats what we contend with here. we have a guy here that does that sort of thing. He does awsome work but says he can save the customer money. The prices he charges is half of mine, I don;t see how he makes money.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

And perhaps his costs are much less than yours, I don't know. I don't worry about anyone else's profits or their costs, hell I have enough trouble trying to keep track of mine and keep them under control. And if I lose to a low bid, I never ask the amount because I don't want it to influence my pricing. I think there are times I don't charge enough, why would I want to be tempted to lose even more? My prices are my prices.

All that leaves is seeing the other guy's work and as I said, if the job is ****, it irritates me because I know the customer could be getting a lot more.

I know it's senseless, but I can't help it


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Freebird;1229209 said:


> Wait you live in a place that you do not plow? Need to get on that so you don't have to payup the rent.
> 
> I don't know what the law is there, but in many states/towns/cities it is actually illegal to pile snow in handicap spaces. You can eliminate spots elsewhere.


I would bid it, but I already know we would be double or triple what the guys who are in here now... They're a big company, but are notorious for being cheap.

Get what you pay for, I guess...


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I lost one to a dork this year for unknown reasons. Our quality was top notch, maybe it was price. Its right along our route and I see it daily when not plowing. He screwed up from the start by not pushing the snow off the lot far enough. By the 3rd storm they were losing major parking spots. Than they hired some one to push back piles but they didn't do it nearly enough. Than we got 17"+ and they had to haul. Parking lot is never black like it was when we had it. Sidewalks are never maintained during the day. Its a hard pill to swallow but I figure they are learning a lesson. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Bottom line now-a-days is price alone....!
People rather have some dummy plowing for $25 and save themselves $ thousands vs hire a Professional snow removal service, sign of the times..


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1232863 said:


> You know, I read that first paragraph WiPens and thought you turned a new leaf.
> 
> Then I got to the last sentence and was reassured you hadn't.........Thumbs Up :laughing:


Never!



fiveoboy01;1233047 said:


> If I were in the Penguin's shoes and I was told my bid was too high, and I saw that the guy they hired was doing a ****** job, I'd be pissed too and point out everything he was doing wrong.
> 
> It's one thing to see someone doing a **** job at some random property, it's entirely different when your bid is rejected for that of someone who's work looks like crap. It becomes personal... I have dealt with it numerous times during the cutting months.... And it chaps my ass.
> 
> Then again, I take pride in my work and strive to satisfy every customer(as well as myself). Whoever does this obviously doesn't take any pride in their work and hasn't set any standards for themselves.


Thank you Fiveo! Good to hear of others taking pride in their work.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Turf Commando;1233286 said:


> Bottom line now-a-days is price alone....!
> People rather have some dummy plowing for $25 and save themselves $ thousands vs hire a Professional snow removal service, sign of the times..


I don't agree. If that was the case I wouldn't have any business and neither would any of the guys who charge more and do a good job.

There are still people willing to pay more for a reliable, quality service provider.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

fiveoboy01;1233699 said:


> I don't agree. If that was the case I wouldn't have any business and neither would any of the guys who charge more and do a good job.
> 
> There are still people willing to pay more for a reliable, quality service provider.


I have some accounts where price isn't important but service is. However there's alot of places that don't care and their property proves it...


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Just got back from one of my lots today, just taking a spin around. After Saturday's ice and yesterday's 1 inch snow, it is a mess. Problem is, they have a 2" trigger and anything else the need to call and get charged for service. 2" and up is in the seasonal rate. They don't want to pay if they don't have to and now it looks terrible. I told them once this year I wish they'd just have me come because it's bad for my name to have it look that way. I would hate it if someone had come in a took pictures of it and posted it up here. As nice as it is to see people get what they pay for, without knowing the whole situation, you can get the wrong idea. Any other plow guy would see this lot and think I'm a hack, but it's the only account I have that is this way. I already know I'm not bidding it next year because it's bad for my reputation. Add to it, they have no money to move the snow with machines and it needed that a month ago. I'd rather deal with lowballers anyday than cheap clients, at least the lowballers make me look good.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

That is why triggers annoy me.

I realize it's a tougher sell to some associations but i'd rather deal with a zero-tolerance place. 

A few complexes we have had a good relationship with over the past couple of years, even if it's a 2" trigger, if we get an inch or even a bit more, I'll go do it anyways and bill them. Never had a complaint about it.... A couple 1" events spaced a week apart can really make a place look like crap. I'll keep doing that as long as I can get away with it and it's not the money factor, I really think a lot of the residents don't know the specifics of the contract and would like to see it cleared more often. Yep I'm taking a bit of a chance violating the terms of my own contract... The way I see it, I'd rather have them ***** that they were billed for a service they didn't want then ***** that it didn't get cleared when it should have. Which is worse....

I'm to the point where I'll tell someone that I will keep the property cleared and safe to drive/walk on at MY discretion, no I will not soak you for every penny, but I will not let it get dangerous to walk on or hard to get around on in your car. If they don't want that, they can hire someone else.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

The whole problem in my eyes with a 2" trigger is that if it snows less and then it freezes and someone slips and gets hurt who's liable? As far as people doing a crappy I have been able to capitalize on that a few times this season moving/stacking with the skidsteer on their sites. A lot of guys around here will take on commercial sites with just a plow and no equipment to stack or move piles. Since our first storm here was over 2' they got in trouble right off the bat. Have been getting $250 an hour so I don't mind so much..lol.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I try to sell a zero tolerance contract but not everyone wants it. Some do, their lots are awesome, others apparently are happy with a big mess. I am not. I think I'm better off not checking on it, at least I slept last night...its hard to sleep when I know its so bad. As a small business, still building my reputation I think taking on a client who cares more about money than quality was a mistake. Live and learn I guess. This has been a horrible winter and our first decent event dropped 2 feet, I made it through despite thinking I wasn't. I know I'm holding up my end of the deal just fine, but it makes me mad that others don't know the details and my competition and possibly future clients see different.


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

.........................


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm so glad that I'm kept busy and have very little time to look at others work. 
I choose to utilize my time and talents else where. There are many accounts over the years that have come and go and they have some other service providing for there needs. Some honestly do the job better...some obviously do it less then professional.
But I've yet to take photos, talk poorly about (this just reflects on me as a steward of business), or try to undermine a competitor with a vendor / home owner for the purpose of getting an account.
This of course is JMHO!
It has taken over a decade to learn this craft and I'm still learning more every time. Day by day!

C.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

18lmslcsr;1238363 said:


> I'm so glad that I'm kept busy and have very little time to look at others work.
> I choose to utilize my time and talents else where. There are many accounts over the years that have come and go and they have some other service providing for there needs. Some honestly do the job better...some obviously do it less then professional.
> But I've yet to take photos, talk poorly about (this just reflects on me as a steward of business), or try to undermine a competitor with a vendor / home owner for the purpose of getting an account.
> This of course is JMHO!
> ...


I never said I was trying to undermine anything or obtain the account. I look at others work on a daily basis, it's all I notice when I'm out and about. Helps me stay sharp and focused on the work I need to do.

I agree, you have a lot to learn.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

18lmslcsr;1238363 said:


> I'm so glad that I'm kept busy and have very little time to look at others work. .


There is alot to learn from other peoples work.....good and bad.

Dont worry either....the contractor doing the lot (that Wipensfan posted pics of) has a wicked SS operator on his way over there to have that place shaped up in lightning speed.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1238531 said:


> There is alot to learn from other peoples work.....good and bad.
> 
> Dont worry either....the contractor doing the lot (that Wipensfan posted pics of) has a wicked SS operator on his way over there to have that place shaped up in lightning speed.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

the contractor gave them 2 prices 
cheap price = quick plow no sand or salt
high price = very clean lots shovoling and sand / salt

they went cheap


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Unfortunately that is how it works usually, but I don't give two prices, I consult with the customer to see what they want before I do the bid.

At a VERY MINIMUM all the paved and concrete areas would be clear on that property if I were doing it, even my "lowest price" would at least leave them with a quality plowing job and not the crap shown in the pictures.


----------

